# Are triops compatiable with bettas? Read below V



## Plakattyphoon1234 (Apr 6, 2014)

Triops as in the ones that are an inch to 2.


----------



## jackfaz (Sep 16, 2013)

No. Triops are not meant to cohabitate with fish.


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

I didn't know what a triop was so I looked it up and they're soooooooooooo creepy!! they look like creepy versions of horseshoe crabs.


----------



## xStatic (Jun 11, 2013)

I would never do that. I've kept a lot of triops and they basically try to eat anything that they bump into. I think it's most likely that a betta would end up eating triops, but you never really know. 

No one I know who keeps triops recommends keeping them with fish. Some people get away with keeping them with other small shrimps but a lot of times someone ends up getting eaten.


----------



## Plakattyphoon1234 (Apr 6, 2014)

I am just wondering.


----------

